# Building a new web site



## cissy (Mar 14, 2012)

Which companies do you guys recommend for hosting a website cheaply, thanks


----------



## fayt (May 1, 2012)

I highly recommend Hostmonster.com
I was a web designer for 7 years and have used more than a half dozen hosting companies. This one averages $7.95/month but has the best tech support, fast servers and very good reliable uptime. Don't get tricked into GoDaddy or 1n1. The worst I've dealt with is ipage and fatcow.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

I use hostgator. It's cheap and i haven't had any real problems with it.


----------



## BulkApothecary (Jul 21, 2012)

Godaddy is the cheepest I have found.  If you want to add a store, Yahoo small business is very easy to work with and fairly economical


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 21, 2012)

bluehost.com is great!  I also use godaddy.com for my other business and they are good as well, but for installing shopping carts, wordpress, etc... Blue Host is my preference.  

Lisa
_______________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com
http://www.facebook.com/whistlernaturals


----------



## carvan (Jul 27, 2012)

hostgator is good for eccomerce sites.  Also make sure who you are buying your domains from are different than who is hosting.  If you buy domain and hosting from same company ....if you ever decide to move to new hosting company you can not renew your domain (when it expires) with that hosting company.


----------

